# I'll be here this weekend



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Full Course! :thumbup:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

whoa, that's a long course. Some fast straights...


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *whoa, that's a long course. Some fast straights... *


I've only driven the north course before, so this should be cool. Not sure what kind of track time it's going to work out to though. We may have 5 run groups from what I hear.  :thumbdwn:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Dude, that looks like an awesome track - I am sure you will have fun! :thumbup: As for me, I will be at Buttonwillow, tearing up my R-compounds!


----------



## italia550i (Mar 25, 2002)

*Oh Really!?!?*



Raffi said:


> *Dude, that looks like an awesome track - I am sure you will have fun! :thumbup: As for me, I will be at Buttonwillow, tearing up my R-compounds!   *


I am going to Buttonwillow this weekend too. :thumbup:

I have a silver 330i with ACS mirrors, #104. If you see me, let's talk.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Oh Really!?!?*



italia330i said:


> *
> 
> I am going to Buttonwillow this weekend too. :thumbup:
> 
> I have a silver 330i with ACS mirrors, #104. If you see me, let's talk.  *


Hey, both car has the HACK job swaybars. Cool.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

*Re: Oh Really!?!?*



italia330i said:


> *
> 
> I am going to Buttonwillow this weekend too. :thumbup:
> 
> I have a silver 330i with ACS mirrors, #104. If you see me, let's talk.  *


Yo, did you go? I did not see any silver E46s there - though there was a green E36 M3, an E39 M5 and a 95 M3 Lightweight! Most of the other cars were S2000s or Subarus. Lots of r!ce rockets! 

The event was supposed to start at 8:30 a.m., but we only got on the track at 11! There was an incredible amount of fog, it was so bad that from the paddock area, you could not see the track, not even the pit wall :yikes: We had to wait until 11 for some of the fog to burn off, and the first session I had was on full-course yellow due to the limited visibility. At least, I got to do some recon work, since part of the track has been reshaped/rebuilt since the last time I was there.

The event was relatively well organized this time, unlike the time when Vince and his buddy came with me. I went off track when the POS wood shift knob came off the shifter and fell inside the car as I was downshifting from 4th to 3rd before the turn into the front straightaway. Needless to say I missed the downshift, didn't even attempt to turn as it was too late by then, and just went straight off track. My car took a very nice mud bath, which probably coated the entire undercarriage of the car with an inch of mud. I had huge chunks of it in my rims, in the wheel wells, everywhere...  Can somebody say pressure washer tomorrow? 

I also chunked off my driver's side, front R-compound Kumho, so I had to put my street tires back on for the remaining two sessions. Time to get a new set of front Kumhos... :tsk:

All in all, a fun day at the track. The car is still in one (dirty) piece, I got a huge adrenaline rush all day long, and came back home safe! :thumbup:


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

Am I reading that map correctly? There is a turn on the South Course calls "B!TCH"? :yikes: Ouch! :eeps:


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

DougDogs said:


> *Chris, I hope things work out, but, isn't some serious rain scheduled for this weekend??? *


  Well, I must have some kinda hex on me because whenever I goto the track, it rains. I guess I had a good time overall and learned quite a bit, but the rain really put a damper on things. Yesterday, both C & D groups had their last session cancelled because an instructor went into a tire wall and sent a student passenger to the hospital to be checked out. Understandable, but still very frustrating.

Today's weather wasn't much better. If anything it was a bit colder. All in all, there were SIX CONTACTS throughout the day. Funny thing was that they were all from the instructor, A, B, and C group. My group, D, was behaving apparently. There were ponds and rivers everywhere, so I don't really blame them for calling it a day when they did. For me, that meant I missed out on 2 more sessions.  I guess it's better to go home with my car in one piece rather than risk hitting someone or something.

The good things were that I moved up a group and have some great in-car footage that includes a friend of mine giving me a point-by that I know must have killed him..!  :bigpimp:

Here's a shot that was taken at the Oak Tree turn. Excuse the flash, I used my cam to take a pic of the original which is 11x17! :yikes: Wet, wet, wet...


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Nice photo, now scan it so that we can see it without that white spot  

So, when do they let you move up to C? :dunno:


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *Nice photo, now scan it so that we can see it without that white spot
> 
> So, when do they let you move up to C? :dunno: *






> Excuse the flash, I used my cam to take a pic of the original which is 11x17!


That's inches Nate!  My scanner only fits standard 8.5"x11". 

I assume that the next school I goto will have me in C group. My instructor was going to talk to the chief instructor at some point about getting me bumped. Due to the way things played out with the weather, I'm not sure what the outcome is at the moment. :dunno: I do know that me and a buddy were passing just about everyone in D group and I have the video to prove it... :bigpimp: :thumbup:

BTW, like the new sig...


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Chris330Ci said:


> *
> 
> BTW, like the new sig... *


Thanks! :bigpimp:


----------



## italia550i (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: Re: Oh Really!?!?*



Raffi said:


> *
> 
> Yo, did you go? I did not see any silver E46s there - though there was a green E36 M3, an E39 M5 and a 95 M3 Lightweight! Most of the other cars were S2000s or Subarus. Lots of r!ce rockets!
> 
> The event was supposed to start at 8:30 a.m., but we only got on the track at 11! There was an incredible amount of fog, it was so bad that from the paddock area, you could not see the track, not even the pit wall :yikes: We had to wait until 11 for some of the fog to burn off, and the first session I had was on full-course yellow due to the limited visibility. At least, I got to do some recon work, since part of the track has been reshaped/rebuilt since the last time I was there. *


Yes I was there, but I am beginning to think that you were at a different track than me. I was with Trac Quest at Buttonwillow Raceway. Where were you?

See pic below.

Your story is familiar in that the fog kept us off until about 11:00 on Sat., but we still got a ton of track time (I actually had to stop because I was out of gas). There were only about 10 cars in my group.

It was my first time ever on teh track and I did well enough after that first day to move up into blue (red, blue, yellow). My event the organizer is real big on the porsche boards so about 75% of the cars were porsches, then there were about 5 vipers, 5 Z06s, 2 Radicals, some M coupes, Mitsu Evo 7, and lots of E36 M3s.

Overall it was a great event. Instuctors were excellent. I will definitely go Track Quest again.


----------



## italia550i (Mar 25, 2002)

*Another pic*

Weather was perfect


----------



## italia550i (Mar 25, 2002)

*This is a Radical*

There were two of these and you could take a ride in them if you wanted to. They tore up the place.


----------



## italia550i (Mar 25, 2002)

*Couple of Vipers*

That little honda ran fast as well.


----------



## italia550i (Mar 25, 2002)

*Another pic of Radical*

I think it has 1.3 liters and about 200 hp. Cost around $35,000. Insane on the track.


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Hey Italia330i-

***







***

:eeps: :eeps: :eeps:


----------



## italia550i (Mar 25, 2002)

*Only other E46*

Pure track car. Had dinan suspension which felt like absolute crap compared to my PSS9 coilovers. The UUC brakes he had did stop pretty impressively though. He had the paddle shift like me, but mine was from Vince and of course worked beautifully ... his was from UUC and they weren't even hooked up. :tsk:

He also had a LSD, but said it was nothiong but problems, I don't think he even ran on Sun.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Chris330Ci said:


> *
> That's inches Nate!  My scanner only fits standard 8.5"x11".  *


multiple scans and then stitch


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> *
> 
> multiple scans and then stitch *


Nope...I have an HP OfficeJet 710 where you have to actually feed it thru, like a fax machine.  I will probably retake the pic in natural sunlight.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Only other E46*



italia330i said:


> *Pure track car. Had dinan suspension which felt like absolute crap compared to my PSS9 coilovers. The UUC brakes he had did stop pretty impressively though. He had the paddle shift like me, but mine was from Vince and of course worked beautifully ... his was from UUC and they weren't even hooked up. :tsk:
> 
> He also had a LSD, but said it was nothiong but problems, I don't think he even ran on Sun. *


That was the car featured in _Roundel_ a few months ago for the week of track events...

What was wrong with the Dinan suspension?

Btw, I think the UUC TSE is horribly ugly...


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Chris330Ci said:


> *
> 
> Nope...I have an HP OfficeJet 710 where you have to actually feed it thru, like a fax machine.  I will probably retake the pic in natural sunlight. *


Cut pic, then scan and stitch.


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> *
> 
> Cut pic, then scan and stitch.  *


:banghead:


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Ok, here's the pic without the flash spot.


----------



## italia550i (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: Re: Only other E46*



nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> That was the car featured in Roundel a few months ago for the week of track events...
> 
> ...


The suspension was just real bumpy and there was a lot more body roll when compared to my car. I let the guy drive my car and he commented on the same things and he was going to get coilovers next, probably ground control. But that was before he drove my car.

Yes the DTM tips on the UUC exhaust were very ugly.

On saturday I had my suspension at 6 (1-9 w/ 9 being softest), start of Sunday went to 3, and then after lunch down to 1. Being able to just reach around the tire, and turn a nob to adjust the suspension is a killer aspect of the PSS9 kit.

The car was awesome I was running down boxters and 911s all day in my group. Once I moved up to blue I got passed once, by a 911 and I passed a fairly modified E36 M3. I had probably one of the fastest instructors drive it and he just kept commenting that it felt like a little sports car. He drove in the blue group and was passing every car out there. BTW the Yoko ES100 tires did superbly. If there is a question that the wall is little soft, please put that to rest. If you are looking for an inexpensive and comfortable street tire that is great on the track, this should be it.

After another day of running my tank to empty, I packed up the car, reached around and turned the suspension to 9 and headed home in complete comfort.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

It was missing a little something, but I fixed it


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Only other E46*



italia330i said:


> *
> 
> The suspension was just real bumpy and there was a lot more body roll when compared to my car. I let the guy drive my car and he commented on the same things and he was going to get coilovers next, probably ground control. But that was before he drove my car.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Did you drive it on the track or the street? The Roundel review was quite positive about the suspension though...

I was considering the Dinan Stg. III, as the PSS9s are waaay too low for the horrible streets here. In fact, the 1/4" Dinan drop might even be too much


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

*Re: Only other E46*



italia330i said:


> *Pure track car. Had dinan suspension which felt like absolute crap compared to my PSS9 coilovers. The UUC brakes he had did stop pretty impressively though. He had the paddle shift like me, but mine was from Vince and of course worked beautifully ... his was from UUC and they weren't even hooked up. :tsk:
> 
> He also had a LSD, but said it was nothiong but problems, I don't think he even ran on Sun. *


His name is Yung. He did the Open Track Challenge a few months ago, his story was featured in Roundel as Nate said.

I was at the track on Friday only, that's why I did not see you!


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> *It was missing a little something, but I fixed it
> *


Ha, that's cool! There was a white e28 5er with flame decals (or painted :eeps on the front quarter panels and doors in my run group. Looked pretty silly...


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

This has a good bit of front negative camber










Anyone know how much? Also with the PSS9s?


----------



## italia550i (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Only other E46*



nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> Thanks. Did you drive it on the track or the street? The Roundel review was quite positive about the suspension though...
> 
> I was considering the Dinan Stg. III, as the PSS9s are waaay too low for the horrible streets here. In fact, the 1/4" Dinan drop might even be too much *


I was on the track with Young driving.

Seriously look at the PSS9, I am completely impressed with it and so were the instuctors that either drove or rode along in my car. BTW the height is adjustable. I bet you could even raise it higher than stock if you wanted to. Plus, the dampening adjustability (and ease of adjustability) is soooo nice.


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *This has a good bit of front negative camber
> 
> Anyone know how much? Also with the PSS9s? *


Hijacker.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Only other E46*



italia330i said:


> *
> 
> I was on the track with Young driving.
> 
> Seriously look at the PSS9, I am completely impressed with it and so were the instuctors that either drove or rode along in my car. BTW the height is adjustable. I bet you could even raise it higher than stock if you wanted to. Plus, the dampening adjustability (and ease of adjustability) is soooo nice. *


Yes, I know that it is height adjustable as well, but I think the highest that it gets is 3/4-1" lower than stock. That is probably unacceptable. I'll have to look into it. To adjust the damping, you just turn a knob while the car is still on the ground? Impressive.

What are your alignment specs?

Btw, every instructor that has driven my car has said how nice it handles. Mostly complementing its incredible smoothness and ease of driving/forgiveness.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Chris330Ci said:


> *
> 
> Hijacker.
> 
> ...


This thread was hijacked long ago


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *This thread was hijacked long ago  *


I know, but I didn't know how Italia or Raffi would respond to the bird...


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Only other E46*



italia330i said:


> *
> 
> I bet you could even raise it higher than stock if you wanted to. *


Nope. Minimum drop is 1 inch from stock height.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Chris330Ci said:


> *
> 
> I know, but I didn't know how Italia or Raffi would respond to the bird...  *


Hehe! :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: I would probably not care!


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Only other E46*



nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> Yes, I know that it is height adjustable as well, but I think the highest that it gets is 3/4-1" lower than stock. That is probably unacceptable. I'll have to look into it. To adjust the damping, you just turn a knob while the car is still on the ground? Impressive.
> 
> ...


No, the highest setting on the rear is actually slightly higher than stock. June Roundel (I think) has an article on it and shows that at the highest setting the front is only a hair lower than stock and the rear is actually slightly taller.

EDIT: Hm...after reading Raffi's response I'd have go dig up the old Roundel issue. Perhaps it's the dampening settings (softest) that's virtually the same as OEM sports?/EDIT

Reason why Roundel give rave reviews for Dinan stuff is because they're sort of required to. All the vendors pay $$$ for Roundel advertising and it'd behooves them to not bite the hands that feed them. Personally, I think Dinan has more of an interest to make a track-able street car than a street-able track car, hence his stuff doesn't let you push the envelope as far as say, Bilstein PSS-9 or the ground control stuff.

If you ever had the chance to read my product reviews for "Whispering Bomb" and the same stuff that I say here, often times I tone my rehtoric down a little more on the articles I write...Again, don't bite the hands that feed you.


----------

